# Editing & Proofreading: Now Booking for 2022.



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

*Now scheduling for June 2022 and beyond
Kboards discount: New clients who mention kboards get 10% off their first project, any service
See latest post for details*

Hi! I'm *Eliza Dee*, and I provide editing services to indie authors under the name *Clio Editing Services*. I hold a B.A. (University of Michigan) and an M.A. in English, and I've worked as an editor for over ten years. I now focus on indie fiction authors.

To date, I've edited over 500 titles for indie authors and small presses, including Wayne Stinnett's bestselling Jesse McDermitt series, Brenna Aubrey's _Gaming the System_ series, James Rosone and Miranda Watson's military thriller and military sci-fi series, and many more.

I offer:

Copyediting
Proofreading
Line Editing
Comprehensive Editing
Content / Developmental Editing
Package deals and tailored solutions
I specialize in genre fiction, including *mystery, action/adventure, suspense/thriller, romance, YA, science fiction, fantasy, horror, paranormal,* and much more. I also edit some nonfiction, such as *memoir, self-help, *and other nontechnical writing. I generally follow the _Chicago Manual of Style_ (or, for UK clients, the _Oxford Style Guide_).

For proofreading of works that have already been professionally copyedited, I charge $0.006 per word. For other services, the price range for a typical 75K manuscript will usually be around $750-$1500* depending on the services required and the condition of the manuscript. More detailed price ranges are available on my website.

Please visit my website for detailed information about the different types of editing I provide.

*Why choose me?* A combination of my qualifications, experience, ethics, professionalism, passion and value. Read the long version on my site.

Please contact me through my website, send me a PM, or email me if you'd like to discuss working together! Feel free to send me a chapter for a *free sample edit* as well! I'd love to help you fix your fiction!

*All manuscripts are different; these rates are average.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and say that I got the chance to try Eliza's services promotionally, and that she is fantastic!!

First off, she knows her stuff. She's very good at fixing any grammatical errors that you might have, even down to tiny comma preferences, etc. 

Secondly, she's FAST. She turned around my 90K MS in less than a week, and it was around Christmas, for Pete's sake, so I was much impressed.

Thirdly, she was only supposed to be doing copy editing for me, but she offered some really great suggestions about character and pointed out some stuff that didn't make sense as well.

Overall, I thought she was great, really easy to work with, and I'd highly, highly recommend her services.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, Valerie!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

You made my day. I've been stressing about this issue all week. I want to hire a copy editor for my first novel trilogy, but I'm just not sure about the expense.  I PM'd you.


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

Newbie question: what exactly is the difference between copyediting, line editing, and proof-reading?


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

Also a noob, 

What's the difference between copyediting and content editing? 

This is a sweet deal. I wish I could snap it up. March is when I'll truthfully be able to afford an editor. If you can afford it, these rates are excellent!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Deke said:


> Newbie question: what exactly is the difference between copyediting, line editing, and proof-reading?





RichardWolanski said:


> Also a noob,
> 
> What's the difference between copyediting and content editing?


Different editors use different definitions, but mine can be found here:

http://clioediting.com/services/

Basically, proofreading consists of going over a manuscript that has already been copyedited and identifying any typographical, spelling or formatting errors that were missed (or introduced) by previous editors, formatters, etc. It only deals with clear and obvious errors (missing periods at ends of sentences, duplicate words, misspellings), _not _questionable sentence constructions, the finer points of grammar, or unclear writing, etc.

Copyediting is (mostly) all about the rules, too, but it goes deeper than proofreading--when I copyedit, I also deal with grammar, clarity, mechanics, and so on.

Line editing includes copyediting with additional attention to style matters--I ask myself not only "is this sentence correct?" but also "could it be improved?" This is the level of editing in which I flag things like "he ached to the miserable depths of his very soul" and suggest that you begin a chapter with the third paragraph rather than the first, etc.

Content editing deals with big picture issues and not language--things like plot, structure, pacing, characterization, and motivation.



RichardWolanski said:


> This is a sweet deal. I wish I could snap it up. March is when I'll truthfully be able to afford an editor. If you can afford it, these rates are excellent!


Thanks Richard! And you're welcome to book in advance if you'd like--you only need to _contact_ me today to lock in the flash deal!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I was one of the people who benefitted from Eliza's generous free edit offer. I thought it was going to be a copy edit, but instead got comprehensive edits. wow!

The book she edited was the first book I'd published. It had already gone through edits with another editor. However, I kept finding mistakes in the manuscript and had planned to get it re-edited when Eliza stepped in. Talk about great timing!

I have to say that Eliza caught a lot of mistakes. It gave me a headache just looking at all of them!

Eliza is the real deal. Copy edits and line edits were awesome. She even did some proofreading and found lots of extra spaces in the manuscript, backwards quotation marks (grr), among other typos.

For developmental editing, she caught lots of plot holes (which I fixed up) and gave me a 5-page report that detailed motivation problems, detours, plot holes, loose ends, and characterization problems with the story. Lord, I thought I was going to pass out!

The only thing I disagreed with was her pointing out my "overwrought language." LOL! I love my "overwrought language." 

If you're working on your first book, I highly recommend Eliza's comprehensive editing.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

must say as I spent the day editing (and wanting to jump off a bridge lol ) this is quite tempting


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks so much, Linda!



KL_Phelps said:


> must say as I spent the day editing (and wanting to jump off a bridge lol ) this is quite tempting


You know, like many editors, I am typically reticent to make far-reaching promises about my editing (such as "you will sell many copies!" or "agents will love it!"). In this case, however, I am comfortable guaranteeing that hiring me is a better idea than jumping off of a bridge.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

ElizaDee said:


> You know, like many editors, I am typically reticent to make far-reaching promises about my editing (such as "you will sell many copies!" or "agents will love it!"). In this case, however, I am comfortable guaranteeing that hiring me is a better idea than jumping off of a bridge.


Hah! That actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

John Daulton said:


> Hah! That actually made me laugh out loud.


Thanks, John--I try to include 5 free LOLs in the comments of each comprehensive edit, but I issue no guarantees that more won't slip in. 

I am still running the *Be My Valentine* deal for two more days--get an additional *20% off Romance, Erotica, Mystery* if you contact me by February 28--and the *Backlist special*--*BOGO half-price* until March 15 (see above).


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Brenna said:


> I just want to tag onto this post by saying Eliza is AWESOME. She just did content editing on my release for next month and her work is meticulous, thorough and very thoughtful. She knows her stuff. I'll definitely be coming back to her again in the future for the next books.


Thanks so much, Brenna!  

I am still booking for May and June, and (owing to an author's likely postponement) I may have a mid- to late-April slot for a comprehensive edit.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Eliza

I sent you a message through your site. I'm interested in an edit for the June timeframe if you have any openings.

Thanks


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me just add another voice to the chorus -- Eliza is top-flight. She's super-talented and a pleasure to work with. You want a professional result?  Book your slots now.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

I flicked you a message on here (I think).

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Eliza--

I missed welcoming you in February while I was on vacation, so here ya go:

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## riffelbooks (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll pile on here, too. I used Eliza for a developmental edit and was pleased with the result. I recommend her.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

riffelbooks said:


> I'll pile on here, too. I used Eliza for a developmental edit and was pleased with the result. I recommend her.





Keri Knutson said:


> Let me just add another voice to the chorus -- Eliza is top-flight. She's super-talented and a pleasure to work with. You want a professional result? Book your slots now.


Thanks, Jim and Keri! It was a pleasure working with both of you! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Eliza--
> 
> I missed welcoming you in February while I was on vacation, so here ya go:
> 
> Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


Thanks, Betsy! I will be sure to avoid the dreaded eCattleProd®!

I'm having a blast working with kboarders on projects of all types!

Edit: I am now fully booked through the end of June. Please contact me if you're looking for an editor for July or beyond or if you have a rush job (I sometimes have last-minute slots available due to postponements--rush fees may apply).


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Another quick update: I still have some July and August slots open, and my 30% off all services promotion is running until June 15th! Now's the perfect time to schedule your summer projects for editing!

Also, you should go over to Jan Strnad's blog and read all about how I recently "henpecked" his "man"-uscript! (Thanks a lot, Jan! )


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

*Now booking for August and September*
Please contact me if you're looking for an editor in August or September--I fill up quickly, but I always have time for a few kboarders!

*New Partnership, New Service*
I'm thrilled to announce the new partnership between Clio Editing* and the terrific editorial team over at Indie Books Gone Wild! Those of you who attended the UtopYA convention this year may have gotten the chance to meet IBGW's proprietress, the inimitable Jo Michaels. Through IBGW, I am now offering what's being called *line editing*. Line editing includes two separate rounds of comprehensive editing with a round of authorial revisions in between, plus a proofread at the very end by a separate proofreader from the trusted IBGW network. This is basically the deluxe publishing package, designed to mimic the professional trade publishing production process as closely as possible. IBGW is going places, baby, and they've just added five new editors to their team, including me (so even if you find me intolerable, you should go check out the rest of the talent! ). Rates for line editing are set by IBGW and currently range from $0.01 to $0.05 per word, depending on the amount of editing required. (The service I used to offer under the name of line editing is now called deluxe copyediting.)

*July Promo: 15% Off for New Clients*
Just what it sounds like--contact me by the end of the month and get 15% off all services (except for line editing, whose rates are set by IBGW).

*Me and my orange cat, Mehitabel.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

The summer slump is almost over! It's time to get your books into shape for publishing this autumn! I still have a few August slots remaining and am now scheduling for September and October dates. Kboarders always get 10% off my regular rates!

Also, check out the beautiful new website of my partners at Indie Books Gone Wild--lots of editorial talent to choose from over there! IBGW offers line editing, proofreading and print book formatting, so you're bound to find something to like!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

I still have some slots in my calendar for September, October, and November, and I'd love to fill them with kboarders' projects! Please see the first message in this thread (or visit my website) to learn more about the services I offer.

I always offer special deals for authors who find me through kboards, and right now those deals are:

*20% off* my regular rates for new kboards clients who contact me by September 15th. (You have until the end of the month to book a slot at the discounted rate. Applies to all services offered through my website.)

AND

*15% off line editing services* performed by me through INDIE Books Gone Wild for indie authors who sign a contract by the end of September. (Does not apply to services performed by other IBGW editors).

If you're interested in any of my services, feel free to e-mail me (clioediting at gmail dot com) with your first chapter for a free sample edit.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you still have me down for Monday, the 15th? Just sent it to my beta readers and they'll be done by Friday, giving me the weekend to make any adjustments they recommend.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Do you still have me down for Monday, the 15th? Just sent it to my beta readers and they'll be done by Friday, giving me the weekend to make any adjustments they recommend.


Yep, I sure do, Wayne! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Nicole Dixon (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm using Eliza(Clio Editing) right now.  Anxious to get my manuscript back.  The free sample looked great.


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sending mine over in the next couple of days as well.  Sounds like Eliza is going to have her hands full.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Eliza is starting on Fallen Mangrove this morning. This is the first time I've used her service (or any editor) and I'm really excited to see the results. With my other books, I relied on beta readers and a proofreader. Over the next couple of months, I plan to send her my other books, as well.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got the manuscript back last Friday and spent the weekend going over the recommendations and revisions. Eliza did a spectacular job, even picking up a couple of nautical errors and editing the Spanish language dialogue. Truly amazing. Thanks, Eliza.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Brenna said:


> Once again, Eliza has done a terrific job on developmental edits for my next book. She'll be doing the copy edits in a few weeks, too. She's been so wonderful to work with that I think I've found my editor for life. (I'd tell the rest of you to back off but I don't write fast enough to keep her busy --yet!) :-D





Wayne Stinnett said:


> Just got the manuscript back last Friday and spent the weekend going over the recommendations and revisions. Eliza did a spectacular job, even picking up a couple of nautical errors and editing the Spanish language dialogue. Truly amazing. Thanks, Eliza.


Thanks, Brenna and Wayne! All you kboarders are keeping me so busy that I have no time to browse kboards these days! 

I'm booked for October, but I'm now scheduling for November and December, so now's the time to line up editing services for your 2014 releases! As always, mention kboards and get 10% off.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats to Brenna and Wayne for their recent one-year milestones!

I'm still scheduling for December and beyond, and I have a few remaining November slots for full-length projects. I can often work in smaller projects (such as serials and shorts) on short notice, however. As always, mention kboards for 10% off my usual rates!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Just a quick update: I still have a few 2014 slots left for full-length projects, and I'm currently booking for January as well. Please contact me soon if you're interested in availing yourself of my editing services by the end of the year.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

My next book, Fallen King, will be finished by mid-December and I'd like you to do a comprehensive edit on it. Also, I'd like to squeeze Fallen Palm in for a copy edit any time in early November, if you can.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I highly recommend Eliza's work! If you need a copy editor, it's hard to imagine doing better.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> My next book, Fallen King, will be finished by mid-December and I'd like you to do a comprehensive edit on it. Also, I'd like to squeeze Fallen Palm in for a copy edit any time in early November, if you can.


Ooh, love the title _Fallen King_! Just sent you an email!



Jan Strnad said:


> I highly recommend Eliza's work! If you need a copy editor, it's hard to imagine doing better.


Thanks so much, Jan! I like your new cover, by the way!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Another quick update: I am full for November but still have some availability for December, January and February. Now's the time to schedule editing for your 2014 and early 2015 releases, and I'm still offering 10% to new clients who mention kboards!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey there, good folks!

I'm now scheduling for February and March, and I still have a few December and January slots left. I can also often fit short projects (e.g., shorts, novellas, or proofreading-only) in my schedule on short notice. I'll be reevaluating my pricing after the New Year, so please contact me soon if you want to lock in 2014 rates.

As always, I offer 10% off to new clients who mention kboards!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

For those of you who feel it's best to avail yourselves of the services of a professional editor, I'm offering a big discount just for kboarders: *25% off Comprehensive Editing* for new clients who book by the end of 2014! (The actual scheduling could be for any date in 2015.) As always, I offer 10% off to new clients for the rest of my services.

I still have one January slot to fill, and I'm booking now for February and March. (If you need a small project edited sooner, feel free to ask--I may be able to help you!)


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

I highly recommend Eliza as well! She did a great job copyediting my novel. She was very thorough and included a lot of helpful information. 

I wish I was ready to get on your schedule for my next book, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Claire Frank said:


> I highly recommend Eliza as well! She did a great job copyediting my novel. She was very thorough and included a lot of helpful information.
> 
> I wish I was ready to get on your schedule for my next book, but I'm not quite there yet.


Thanks, Claire! Can't wait to see your sequel! And I love the cover, by the way!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for pushing mine through so quick, Eliza. Great work, as usual. I'm more than half way through the edits and should be able to click publish a day ahead of time.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

You're welcome, Wayne! And thanks for the praise!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm now booking for April, May and beyond, and I have a little bit of room left in my March schedule. I can also often provide quick turnaround for small projects (shorts, novellas, proofreading-only projects).

My current promotion is *20% off all services* for any new client who books in March (actual editing slot can be later).


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Another quick update--I'm still booking for April, May and beyond, and this is the last week to take advantage of my current special: 20% off all services to new clients from kboards who book before the end of March.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

UnderCovers said:


> I just worked with Eliza on a paranormal romance. She did copy editing for the book and caught every errant comma possible. She also made a couple of suggestions on things that my content editor missed. I highly recommend working with her. Her pricing is very reasonable. I plan on working with her again on future books.


Thanks for the praise, UnderCovers!

You folks have been keeping me so busy that I'm happy to announce that I've recently taken on a proofreader to work under me. While I'll still handle any regular proofreading jobs clients book with me, I'm now offering the services of my new proofreader as an add-on to any service I offer that includes copyediting (that is, copyediting, deluxe copyediting, comprehensive editing, or line editing--you can read about my services in detail here). This way, you get proofreading by a second set of eyes without having to handle the issues related to scheduling a separate proofreader yourself. I'm currently offering *"add-on proofreading"* at a discounted rate of *$0.003 per word* (that's 50% off what I normally charge for proofreading).

Similarly, for those authors who like to use multiple proofreaders, I'm now offering another new service: *"Four-Eyes Proofreading."* Both my new proofreader and I will proofread your manuscript separately, and I'll deliver one marked-up manuscript that incorporates all the corrections, saving you the time you would have spent combing through multiple proofreaders' work. Turnaround time will be the same as it would be to have just me perform proofreading, and the cost for this service will be *$0.009 per word* (reflecting a 50% discount on my usual proofreading rate for the second proofreader).

As always, I offer *10% off any other services to new clients who mention kboards*, and I'm now booking for June, July and beyond (though I might be able to fit you in sooner for a smaller project).


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Another quick update: I'm now scheduling for August, September, and October for projects of all types and lengths (though do feel free to contact me if you'd like a July slot--I may be able to squeeze one or two more projects in). New clients who find me through kboards always get 10% off their first project, but if you schedule an editing project for August 2015, I'll increase that discount to 15% off!*

*For any service other than proofreading as an add-on, as that's already 50% off my usual rate.


----------



## riffelbooks (Aug 11, 2013)

I worked with Eliza last year on my novel A COACH AT HEART. I recommend her.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

riffelbooks said:


> I worked with Eliza last year on my novel A COACH AT HEART. I recommend her.


Thanks, Jim!  It was a pleasure working with you on what remains my only football-related project to date.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

As the summer winds down, vacations conclude, and kids return to school, you may find your writing schedule picking up again. What better time than now to schedule editing services for autumn? I'm currently booking editing slots for the second half of September, as well as October and November. As always, new clients who mention kboards receive 10% off all services.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope to have two books ready for you by October, Eliza.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Eliza just finished a job for me and I can't begin to thank her enough. Eliza rocks!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> Eliza just finished a job for me and I can't begin to thank her enough. Eliza rocks!


Thanks, Kevin! 



Wayne Stinnett said:


> I hope to have two books ready for you by October, Eliza.


Two by October! It sounds like we'll both have our work cut out for us. Looking forward to both of them!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays, kboarders!

Just a quick update to mention that I'm now booking for early 2016--feel free to contact me if you'll be needing editing in January, February or March.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

ElizaDee said:


> Happy Holidays, kboarders!
> 
> Just a quick update to mention that I'm now booking for early 2016--feel free to contact me if you'll be needing editing in January, February or March.


I'm almost finished with the third Sam Harlan novel, Eliza! I will be needing your services during Q1, if you can fit me in.


----------



## WDProsapio (May 22, 2015)

Eliza's edits are spot on! Recommended!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

WDProsapio said:


> Eliza's edits are spot on! Recommended!


Thanks, Winter! It was a pleasure working with you! 



Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> I'm almost finished with the third Sam Harlan novel, Eliza! I will be needing your services during Q1, if you can fit me in.


Looking forward to it, Kevin!


----------



## jamescoyle (Jan 9, 2016)

Eliza, nice to see another experienced editor on these boards. I owned a publishing company in Australia for around 35 years and did all the editing. Now retired and editing mainly for newbies to help get them started. I've got an ad here on KBoards for my editing services under James Coyle, which leads to my main edit webpage at - http://www.mindtech.com.vu/edit.htm
It appears you are doing editing for the upmarket sector to produce fully professional results whereas I'm doing the lower end newbie market so that my clients attract reviews that don't mention bad editing. Slowly building a repeat client base.
Good luck with your service!
James


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

jamescoyle said:


> Good luck with your service!
> James


Good luck to you too, James. 

I'm now booking for February, March and April, and I'd love to hear from some kboarders with upcoming releases!


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

b


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

KVictoriaChase said:


> I'm going to get off KBoards now and get back to writing so I can have something for you, Eliza.
> 
> I've been using Eliza for the past year and she does a phenomenal job. Excellent suggestions, thought-provoking questions about the manuscript, and always done quickly and professionally.


Thanks for the lovely testimonial, Tori!

And I'm now accepting manuscripts for March, April and beyond.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

A quick update regarding my availability--I'm now booking for the second half of March, as well as for April and May. As always, kboarders get 10% off their first project.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

As always, Eliza did a fantastic job editing my new novel. I HIGHLY recommend her.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> As always, Eliza did a fantastic job editing my new novel. I HIGHLY recommend her.


Thanks, Kevin! It was a pleasure to work with you as always.

My current availability starts in April (maybe late March if you've got an emergency), and I'm also booking for May and June. As always, new clients get 10% off their first project for mentioning Kboards.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm now scheduling editing clients for the second half of May and beyond. As always, kboarders get 10% off their first project.

Why choose me to work on your project? Find out here on my website...


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the quick turnaround on Fallen Angel, Eliza! Great job as always. It went live two days early.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Thanks for the quick turnaround on Fallen Angel, Eliza! Great job as always. It went live two days early.


You're welcome, Wayne--it was a pleasure working with you as always!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm now booking for the rest of the summer--I have a few June slots left and am scheduling for July and August. As always, kboarders receive 10% their first project with me.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Eliza, my next book should be ready by August 1st. Please keep a slot open for me before your schedule fills up. Thanks


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

MirandaPCharles said:


> Eliza, my next book should be ready by August 1st. Please keep a slot open for me before your schedule fills up. Thanks


Will do, Miranda!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm now booking for July, August and beyond, and my current special is free proofreading with the purchase of any service that includes copyediting.

The details:

Get a free separate proofreading round with the purchase of copyediting, deluxe copyediting, or comprehensive editing
Copyediting services are always performed by me; proofreading may be performed by me or one of the excellent proofreaders who work under me (if the latter, I always review all the changes before sending them on to the author)
This promotion is only available for new clients who schedule copyediting, deluxe copyediting, or comprehensive editing in July or August of 2016
Proofreading must begin within 30 days of the author receiving his or her edited manuscript back from me
This promotion is not eligible for my usual 10% discount for new Kboards clients (though that discount still stands for any other service)

Last time I ran a similar promotion, my schedule filled up very quickly, so please contact me soon if interested.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Got back a developmental edit back from Eliza and let me you she knows her stuff. She pinpointed all the problems I feared I had and offered solutions on how to fix them and is in continued contact with me after the fact for any questions I have.
I'm definitely using her again.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

JalexM said:


> Got back a developmental edit back from Eliza and let me you she knows her stuff. She pinpointed all the problems I feared I had and offered solutions on how to fix them and is in continued contact with me after the fact for any questions I have.
> I'm definitely using her again.


Thanks, J.! I'm looking forward to working with you on your next project.

I'm still running the "free proofreading with copyediting" promotion through the end of August, and I have a few slots left this month. I'm also booking for fall at this time.

And I got the loveliest testimonial this week that I thought I'd share here, as I got quite a kick out of it:


> As she looked over his shoulder, silently reading the words, her skilled fingers touched along the fringes and into the depths of the story without changing anything. But he knew somehow she had changed something, lots of things. Puzzling; as he read his own words, his heart lifted.
> 
> The story seemed to be the same as when he had written it, but oddly it was better--easier to follow, to make sense of. He didn't understand how it had all happened, but he felt so much better that magical effort had been made to protect his words, his story, his personal work and his good name.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm still offering free proofreading with the purchase of any service that includes copyediting through the end of August, and I have a few August slots left for anyone who needs editing in the short term. I'm also booking for September through December at this time.


----------



## BookwormT (Dec 4, 2015)

I just want to throw out a testimonial for Clio Editing Services. She copyedited the book in my sig. I am often the Queen of Typos and not only did Eliza get back to me super fast with a 60K book, but she did an impeccable job. My proofreader had very little work to do thanks to her diligence and hard work. I can't recommend her enough!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

BookwormT said:


> I just want to throw out a testimonial for Clio Editing Services. She copyedited the book in my sig. I am often the Queen of Typos and not only did Eliza get back to me super fast with a 60K book, but she did an impeccable job. My proofreader had very little work to do thanks to her diligence and hard work. I can't recommend her enough!


Thanks so much, Tori! 

A quick update: I have a few September slots left and am also booking for the rest of the year, so I'd love to hear from you if you're looking for an editor.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

ElizaDee said:


> Thanks so much, Tori!
> 
> A quick update: I have a few September slots left and am also booking for the rest of the year, so I'd love to hear from you if you're looking for an editor.


Eliza,

I'll have an upcoming job for you, if I can just finish the dang thing.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> Eliza,
> 
> I'll have an upcoming job for you, if I can just finish the dang thing.


Kevin,

Great, just let me know when!


----------



## Steve Margolis (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to thank Eliza for doing a great job editing my upcoming novel. 

Not only did she catch my typos and errors, she also caught quite a few anachronisms and continuity issues. I am very impressed with her work.  

I will definitely ask her to edit my next book. 

Although the way I write, my next endeavor may be a coloring book.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Steve Margolis said:


> I'd like to thank Eliza for doing a great job editing my upcoming novel.
> 
> Not only did she catch my typos and errors, she also caught quite a few anachronisms and continuity issues. I am very impressed with her work.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve! I look forward to working with you again (and I definitely don't think you need to trade in the keyboard for a box of crayons)!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

A quick update--I'm now booking for winter and spring 2017. I have a few February slots left, and some for March and April. As always, get 10% off the cost of your first project when you mention Kboards.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

As always, Eliza did an outstanding job on my newest novel! I can't imagine publishing a book without her help!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> As always, Eliza did an outstanding job on my newest novel! I can't imagine publishing a book without her help!


A belated thanks for your praise, Kevin!

And a quick update--I'm now booking for April 2017 and beyond, and the 10% off discount is still in effect for new clients who find me through Kboards.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to start saving up the dollars for this one I think - I'll go through a document 10 times, checking every word and on the 11th I'll still find a typo or three that has slipped through....


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

A. S. Warwick said:


> I'm going to have to start saving up the dollars for this one I think - I'll go through a document 10 times, checking every word and on the 11th I'll still find a typo or three that has slipped through....


I hope we can work together in the future!



Quills said:


> Hi Eliza, I have a novella of about 20,000 words which will be ready for line edits around Easter. It's an epilogue to the novel you edited for me a few months ago. Do you have availability around then?


Sure, I can do that--I'll send you an email!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Just a quick update to let existing and prospective clients know my schedule is nearly full for August and beginning to fill for September as well. As always, ask for a free sample edit to help you decide, and mention Kboards for 10% off your first editing service.


----------



## S.M. Gaither (Feb 12, 2016)

Just wanted to leave a quick note and say that Eliza was delightful to work with! Prompt and professional. She caught my typos and got my unruly semi-colons and such under control, and gave me several pages of thoughtful, detailed notes that helped me tighten up my characters and plot. I feel much more confident about its upcoming release thanks to her!

Highly recommend checking out her services.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

S.M. Gaither said:


> Just wanted to leave a quick note and say that Eliza was delightful to work with! Prompt and professional. She caught my typos and got my unruly semi-colons and such under control, and gave me several pages of thoughtful, detailed notes that helped me tighten up my characters and plot. I feel much more confident about its upcoming release thanks to her!
> 
> Highly recommend checking out her services.


Thanks so much, Stefanie! It was a pleasure to work with you.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Eliza did a great copyediting job on my urban fantasy novel and even helped me sort out a few issues I'd been trying to figure out with the first few pages. Recommended if you're looking for proofreading or a copyedit for your next novel.

Nick


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello there, I filled in the form on your website about possible editing work so if it doesn't come through I'd be happy to send it by email ... if you have any slots that is. ;-) I have a half edited short which was started by my lovely ex editor who died a couple of weeks ago. 

Cheers

MTM


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicholas Erik said:


> Eliza did a great copyediting job on my urban fantasy novel and even helped me sort out a few issues I'd been trying to figure out with the first few pages. Recommended if you're looking for proofreading or a copyedit for your next novel.
> 
> Nick


Thanks, Nick! It was a pleasure working with you.



M T McGuire said:


> Hello there, I filled in the form on your website about possible editing work so if it doesn't come through I'd be happy to send it by email ... if you have any slots that is. ;-) I have a half edited short which was started by my lovely ex editor who died a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Hi, MT--I got your submission and just responded by email. (And sorry again to hear about your editor!  )

----
I'm still booking for September, as well as the rest of the year. As always, I offer 10% off the first project for Kboarders.


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's hoping everyone's holidays were fantastic (and that everyone is enduring the extreme weather without too much trouble)!

I'm currently scheduling for 2018 for proofreading, copyediting, line editing and substantive editing.

As always, I offer 10% off the first project for new clients who mention Kboards. Schedule your slot (for anytime in 201 by the end of this month, and I'll bump that up to 15% off.

Happy writing!


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Eliza did a fantastic job, as always. I honestly don't think I could finish a book without her!


----------



## ElizaDee (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks so much, Kevin!


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Eliza, I have some new work, if you're still available and booking! I don't know if I could put out a book without your help!


----------

